

Enhanced Craigslist Data Search via Yahoo Pipes - devinfoley
http://blog.3taps.com/enhanced-craigslist-data-search-via-yahoo-pip

======
robertgkidd
Its about time! Great to see the combo of a great data source and a great data
access method. Thank you Devin Foley for making this happen.

